

Ask HN: Selling my startup, is it a good decision? - gamebak

I finally decided to sell my startup, I wasn&#x27;t really sure if I wanted to continue to improve the website or to just sell it.
It&#x27;s been almost a year since I am trying to do &quot;business&quot;. Sadly the fun ends here for me, college and life in general is too expensive for me to keep up (just doing my startup).<p>I didn&#x27;t raise capital but I was able to get revenue just from my own marketing skills.<p>If you would be in my place, would you quit college and try to squeeze every little cash you have in order to keep the startup or would you continue college ?<p>Startup url: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;skyul.com<p>Flippa sales page: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;3345317-proxy-platform-proxy-product-proxy-tester-live-proxy-list<p>My email: alexandru[dot]cobuz[at]gmail[dot]com
======
anishkothari
Continue college so that you can learn and build up your business and
technical skills. You will be able to create a better startup with a better
set of skills, experiences and personal network - develop these while you're
in college!

It's impressive that you've built a business in the first place. Try not to
second guess your decision as you will probably go on to do bigger and better
things :)

~~~
gamebak
Thank you :)

------
bhhaskin
I would go with your gut.

